# Problems with snapshots



## Claud9 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello everybody,
I have this strange problem with some snapshots I have created (about 300).
I have made those snapshots with an instrument I have created by myself.
The first snapshot I made is only a few KB the last I made is 8 MB! 
When I try to load one of these last It takes a lot of time to load compared to the first one!
Also when I load one snapshot that is 8 Mb in size I have noticed that all Kontakt instrument get slower, with the wheel spinning from time to time...

What is happening?
Why snapshots are getting bigger and bigger??

Basically I have the same problem of this Kontakt user:









Huge snapshot file size [en-us]


A couple weeks ago I was making some snapshots for Kontakt for a developer who I have been beta testing for. When I saved the first 30 they were all between 4 and 6 KB. The next day I was making mo...




support.native-instruments.com





Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 5, 2019)

Hmmm I can't confirm this happening over here. Sounds like some weird random corruption/memory leak.


----------



## Claud9 (Sep 7, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Hmmm I can't confirm this happening over here. Sounds like some weird random corruption/memory leak.


The crazy thing is that now I switched back to a BU version of my instrument. 100% the same of the one that produces HUGE Snapshots 8MB each and I tried to create several Snapshots and the size of all is 32KB! The problem is that even if I try to load one of the 8MB Snapshots in this working BU version and I try to resave the Snapshot the size remain 8MB... Any idea how I can recover those huge Snapshots? I have a lot of them. Also, I'm really asking me what the hell Kontakt wrote in those Huge Snapshots?? Onother crazy thing is that when I load one of the 8MB snapshots in the working BU Instrument version and then I save the .nki file it moves from 400KB to several MB in size!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 8, 2019)

What's a BU version?


----------



## Claud9 (Sep 8, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> What's a BU version?


Yes sorry BU I mean a "Copy - BackUp Version" of the instrument that I always do before modify and overwrite the original .nki file. But in the end, I have isolated the problem! Even with the BU version the Snapshots after a while starting to increase in size. So in the script, I have changed from snapshot type 1 to 0 and this solved the problem! I have already saved 100 snapshots and they are all 30KB. For sure is because I did something wrong in the script related to snapshot type 1 but honestly I don't know what could be..... The point is that I don't see any chance to use those huge 8MB snapshots, because if I try to load them in this new version of my instrument and resave them the size stays the same or even increase!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 8, 2019)

Snapshots don't really make sense if your script is set to snap mode 0. That means the init callback is always gonna be executed every time snapshot is loaded, which makes snapshot loading slower... 

You should investigate what you're doing in persistence_changed callback, remove blocks of code at will until you see that snapshot size doesn't blow up like that.


----------



## Claud9 (Sep 21, 2019)

Ok, I have an update after a lot of tests. Problem with Snapshots is still there. Type 1 or 0 doesn't matter that is not the problem.. This is the problem: I load my .nki instrument and I start saving snapshots, all is fine I can save tons of them and they all are 32KB. BUT if I recall one of this 32KB Snapshots and then I just resave it as it is without changing nothing it jumps to 52KB than around 80KB, 120KB and so on. How is possible??? As I wrote in my first post there was somebody that on NI Support page wrote about exactly the same problem with the same vers. of Kontakt (5.81). Unfortunately, nobody from NI answered.. Any help is welcome, I really don't know how to fix it!








Huge snapshot file size [en-us]


A couple weeks ago I was making some snapshots for Kontakt for a developer who I have been beta testing for. When I saved the first 30 they were all between 4 and 6 KB. The next day I was making mo...




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 21, 2019)

This one seems pretty hard to catch. I cannot reproduce it here on a bunch of snapshots from various products...


----------



## Claud9 (Sep 21, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> This one seems pretty hard to catch. I cannot reproduce it here on a bunch of snapshots from various products...


Yes, it sounds crazy. This is what I get in a few minutes, from a few KB to several MB!
And as I wrote It happens only if I recall a Snapshots. So for example after saving Snapshot 10 I just resave it It remains 3.6MB, but if I recall one of the other snapshot (even 01 - 35KB) and save it as Snapshot 11 it jumps from 35KB to 5.5MB! Also Kontakt vers. is not the problem. I made this latest test with Vers. 6


----------



## Claud9 (Sep 30, 2019)

The only way to ask support to NI is to post in the Support Comunity Forum? I did a post 10 days ago but nobody answered. Also that 'Support Forum" looks like a sort of joke, there are requests of support years old and nobody from NI answered...


----------



## Ryan Spratt (Nov 1, 2019)

The KSP reference says that if there is not a newline at the end of a .txt or an .nka then Kontakt will not know when the file ends. 

I have never encountered what you are describing but that is what came to mind. Check any external files for blank lines or any other weirdness.


----------

